

Startup Quote from Ingvar Kamprad, Founder, IKEA - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/12661360913

======
raychancc
The most dangerous poison is the feeling of achievement. The antidote is to
every evening think what can be done better tomorrow.

\- Ingvar Kamprad

<http://startupquote.com/post/12661360913>

